# BLACKENED OPELOUSA



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Cooked up a mess of yellow cat fillets last night, it was too good.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Man that looks great, now iam hungry.Nice job.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm jealous


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Red for you for making me so dang hungry! Kidding! looks deliscious


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Whay did you post that pic! It's only 10:30 and I'm starving! Looks great!


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

HOW DO YOU BLACKEN IT?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

what is your address


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

BUBAFISH said:


> HOW DO YOU BLACKEN IT?


Cut fillets about 1/2 inch thick, season both sides with blackened seasoning, heat up a black iron skillet outdoors until it starts to smoke, dredge the seasoned fillets in melted butter, throw in hot skillet and cook until meat is firm.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

whats your topping


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

man that is nice looking stuff


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

waterspout said:


> whats your topping


Seafood cream sauce.
Melt 1/2 stick of real butter in a sauce pan then throw in 2 tablespoons of flour to make a lite roux, then pour in 1 1/2 cups of milk and stir on med. heat until thick, season with garlic salt and tony's then throw in your favorite cooked seafood, shrimp,crab,oysters or whatever you like, spoon over blackened fillets.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

that's gravy - i'd imagine whipping cream would make a sweeter sauce. you could also add some pamesan cheese...



snapper said:


> Seafood cream sauce.
> 
> Melt 1/2 stick of real butter in a sauce pan then throw in 2 tablespoons of flour to make a lite roux, then pour in 1 1/2 cups of milk and stir on med. heat until thick, season with garlic salt and tony's then throw in your favorite cooked seafood, shrimp,crab,oysters or whatever you like, spoon over blackened fillets.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

waterspout said:


> whats your topping


Seafood cream sauce.
Melt 1/2 stick of real butter in a sauce pan then throw in 2 tablespoons of flour and make a lite roux then add 1 1/2 cups of milk and stir on med. heat until thick and season with garlic salt and tony's then throw in your favorite cooked seafood, shrimp,crab,oysters or what ever you like then spoon over blackened fillets.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

thats just wrong. You should'nt have been able to post those pics!! j/k Looks awesome snapper. However, one problem.......where's the brew???


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Sweet Action said:


> thats just wrong. You should'nt have been able to post those pics!! j/k Looks awesome snapper. However, one problem.......where's the brew???


That's a good picture you got there!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that musta took a half days worth of seineing! LOL


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Man, I ate my last bag of yellow cat from last year this weekend. That is awsome looking, cant wait until the Colorado gets right, have not been able to go yellow catten all year, and starting to go threw some serious with drawls. The only fish I got is some trout and reds, and would trade for some yellow cat any day.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

I think it's one of the best eating fish there is, very clean white meat and has a great taste fried, grilled or blackened.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Man that looks good, you should be ashamed of yourself for teasing us that way. Looking at that makes my mouth water. I'm hungry. WTG can't beat a yellow for eating.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Iam still hungry, but the wife is cooking me a fish gravy to nite and soon to be full!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That has to be the best looking fish recipie going dude, it looks sinful good! I grilled some red on the half shell Wed. and it was excellent. I have never tried blackied but I am going to try yopur recipie it looks great. Ops are some of the finest eating fish I know of, and the ones that y'all are catching are just Right sized!
SS


----------

